# The Worst Seat in the House



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

My wife and I enjoyed a nice dinner over the weekend at a little establishment in downtown Bethlehem (PA). No complaints from me. 

However, I could not help but notice a lonely table-for-two right next to the swinging doors of the kitchen. The table was razor thin and was accompanied by two folding metal chairs. The rest of the tables in the restaurant were solid wood and had nice wooden chairs. Not surprisingly, as the restaurant filled up, the last empty table was the one described. A nice young couple was eventually seated there, and to their credit, they carried the evening off without a hitch...smiling and laughing the whole time I was there. 

Not sure there's a moral to the story, but I felt happy to see them enjoying themselves...even at the "worst" table in the restaurant.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

I suspect (hope) they were warned ahead of time where they would be seated. Good for them to take it in stride.


----------



## nibo (Jan 17, 2014)

Making the best of it, as any couple should. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

When dining out (or in, for that matter), the company we keep is far more important than the table at which we are seated or even the menu of the moment. Choose your dining companions wisely, young "Jedi!" LOL.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Years ago, my son and I went to "Mantle's" on Central Park South in NYC for lunch. We didn't have a reservation but were told there was a small table just next to the kitchen doors. We said ok and just after we sat down I heard his unmistakable Oklahoma twang and found Mickey Mantle sitting in the booth just to the side of us.

We exchanged hellos and he was very gracious to my son.

Although the swinging kitchen doors seemed to bump the back of my seat almost every time they opened. That day, I wasn't trading it for anything.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> When dining out (or in, for that matter), the company we keep is far more important than the table at which we are seated or even the menu of the moment.


There is a moral to the story!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> There is a moral to the story!


Wait at the bar until a better table opens up??


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

No, I think Eagle got it right. But if we go down this interesting line of thinking, I think the moral would be "Drink at the bar until you don't care what table opens up."


----------

